# Mind maps



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I find sometiems that a useful way of getting the dp rpoblem or the reasons underlying your dp in some kidn of context is too make a mind map.










A diagram of drug brain processing change










This is a preety old diaram, when I had just come out of my intial pyshcosis


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

very interesting :shock:


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Great! Yes, I most definitely recommend Mind Mapping as a tool for optimized thinking and correct analysis of issues. Mind Mapping is not just "connected words", it is far far superior, it is like placing concepts associations on paper so that your mind can assimilate them on a vastly enhanced way that just reading prose. It is known that if you write something instead of just reading it your memory retention goes up 40%, I haven't seen any figure on Mind Mapping but I know for a fact it boosts this figure a lot more.

Even with DP/DR your efforts of recalling a Mind Map will be a lot more efficient and this means that you can make up Mind Maps for things like "SOS Panick" or "Relaxation" and any other major theme of focus on emergency situations, however this is only a small part of what it can do to any person willing to go the extra mile on it.

What Mind Mapping brings to the table - and this is the most important aspect of it - is discipline of thought. You will not not wander of into your erroneous zones of anxiety if your task for today is "make mind map on Friendship & Human Contact". And I do not mean introspection here... in fact, probably introspection is not good candidate for Mind Mapping, last thing you want to do is to give your delusions a CINEMASCOPE quality to it  A diary is a better tool for it, it provides language and on-the-spot, spontaneous subjective linguistic output that you can latter review with a clear mind and intent.

As for your examples, I would change those big red colors to something more appealing and context based; color perception is an integral part of the Mind Mapping method and every time I add color to a draft in black & white I can really notice the difference in the way I perceive it. If you only use for introspection your are missing out on a lot of what Mind Mapping has to offer you. Mind Mapping is best used to build a COMPELLING FUTURE, not recalling the past.

I recommend everybody to use and abuse Mind Mapping, read subjects on the net regarding it, its author is Tony Buzan, he has some good books too.

Mind Maps are really simple concept but don't be fooled by its simplicity: it can boost your personal power to the next level.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I didn't realize that mind mapping is something invented by outside sources.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

How do you do them?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

http://www.mindtools.com/pages/article/newISS_01.htm

http://www.peterussell.com/MindMaps/HowTo.html


----------

